# Leisure Battery Critically Low is this normal



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, our AutoTrail Scout 2008 which we've had for about 6 weeks has been standing on the yard for three weeks, we've not used it in this time and it's not been hooked up to the electric due to the fact it's not in its normal parking space.

We went in today to get it ready for a our trip to Bala next week and went to use the panel on battery, when we switched it on it started beeping and flashing and saying 'warning, leisure battery critically low 1.1v' 

We have now managed to work out how to get electric to the MH via a hook up but the cable is right across the farm yard so can't stay there for very long. We think (hope) this will recharge the battery. The main battery is okay and we have a battery master fitted courtesy of vanbitz when we had the alarm installed.

Is it normal for the leisure battery to run down like this if it has been standing without use for three weeks? What happens it if totally runs down? 

Thanks, TravelBug


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Travelbug,

Not it is not normal!

Your alarm will have drained the battery, but more than likely it was not charged properly when you took delivery.

I suggest you make sure you can fully charge it before you go away, or have electric hook up to get it charged up properly.

Depending on the battery, check the levels. (it may be sealed in which case this will not be necessary)

Only after it has been fully charged will you get some idea of how much it is discharging.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok. We have already been away in it for 5 days on electric hook up, should that have fully charged the batter? That was the last time we went away which was on the 19th May I think. 

Does the alarm run off the leisure battery? 

We have been trying to work out what could possibly be draining it as we made sure everything was turned off. How long does it need to fully re charge the batter? As soon as we plugged in the mains it said the leisure battery was 11.3 volts or something like that and was in good condition. This seemed a bit bizarre as it was only 2 minutes before it was in critical condition. 

One other strange thing that was when we plugged in the electric hook up the stereo in the cab came on. We've now taken the cover off this to ensure it doesn't happen again.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Claire

Have you checked every thing is turned off, the 2 switches for the camera and TV, fridge, lights, Panel above the door. 

Should last for 3 weeks mine does.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

After 5 days on EHU the battery should be fully charged.
If it has been very flat it might be "Sulpahated" and worthless. This would show up by the battery voltage rising very quickly and also draining veery quickly.
To find out take the battery out, charge it fully, test the voltage -should be about 13.8V put it back and see if it will light a lamp for an hour or so. If not it will need replacing.
The alternative is that something is on without you knowing it. The radio amplifier is a possible candidate but that is normally the engine battery.
If you can put an ammeter in the earth lead and measure the total battery drain. Should be only a few mA on the leisure battery.
Then try Autotrails but there is no point unless you are sure that the leisure battery is charged.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

As far as we konw everything is turned off. We will double check tomorrow to make sure. We've been in and out over the last few days and haven't noticed anything on. The fridge etc are turned off and the doors left open.

Was the fact that as soon as we plugged the MH into the electric the leisure battery showed it was 'good' as they put it unusual or should that happen?

If we weren't going away on Monday we'd take it over to the dealer but we will monitor the situation and as we're on electric hook up next week hopefully it won't be a problem.

If the battery ran totally down what sort of problems would that cause? Thanks


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

The battery will deteriorate when not fully charged for more than a few days.(This is the sulphation)
The electronics will not be powered by the correct voltage. This can blow a fuse when the charger produces too much current (Unlikely with a modern system)
Is engine/habitation switch set to habitation? 
11.3V is not correct for a battery in good condition (should be 13 - 13.8V when not on charge)
I am not sure what "good condition" means.
Sorry not to be more help.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, thanks for all the replies. Re


> Is engine/habitation switch set to habitation?


 I don't know what this is. Not very technical I'm afraid.

We just plug the electrics in and away we go normally. Will check the condition of the battery tomorrow after its been on the hook up. Will monitor the situation and let you know what the outcome is.

Thanks once again.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Could you have misread the 1.1 on your first post when in fact it was 11 or 11.1 I would regard 11 (or 11.1) as critical low see attachment whereas 11.3 is coming out of that.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Comments above all good and valid, our leisure battery kept going dead, we had been leaving it plugged in and on charge for several weeks - big problem battery does not like being continually on charge.. If charger turned on then voltage should read around 13.8 max, this is the voltage supplied byt the charger to the battery.

As soon as you disconnect the mains feed by whatever method, leisure battery takes over and should run equipment for a few days to a week on "normal" use (whatever that is!). If your battery loses its charge within 48hours of disconnection either there is something draining it - an item switched on or a short ciircuit via a broken wire, or the battery is beyond recovery for whatever reason, a new one is the only answer BUT you must ensure it is the battery at fault first. This means using an ammeter to check for any discharge as above.

Certainly if the voltage was 1.1 the battery is dead, even at 11.1 it is useless but 1.1 would not have enough power to operate the voltmeter probably as it is digital and requires a certain input.

Good luck, hope you solve the problem and have a good break at Bala.
If you are on a mains site the battery acts to smooth out the current - better for items such as pumps, TV's heater controls etc, you can run with it but opotentially it could damage other equipment.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

It is quite possible that I did misread it. It was quite late and raining so getting dark inside MH, and there were no lights as panel kept beeping this warning at us and it didn't have a backlight on it. It would explain why it 'appeared' to go up once we had the electric in and the lights on. Thanks for that chart it is really useful.

Thanks for all the replies, we are going to charge it up as much as we can over the next few days. My son has booked a week off work and would be devastated if we couldn't get away so we shall monitor this carefully.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

On your Control Panel you may have a switch to toggle between Habitation and Vehicle. This allows you to select what battery is being charged while on Hookup. If it is on Vehicle, the leisure battery will run down as it will not be getting a charge when on Hookup (except when the engine is running).
The "Battery Master", normally trickle charges the Vehicle Battery from the Leisure battery - provided the Leisure battery voltage is higher than the Vehicle battery voltage.
Best way is to ensure the selector switch is always on Habitation, and let the Battery Master take care of the Vehicle battery.

The Alarm is normally wired from the Vehicle battery.

When shut down, ensure the fridge power switches are in the "Off" position


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Caire

On the Main Electrical Panel there is a switch for the battery charger this should be on to charge the battery. 

On the panel above the door, the light for the top, second switch from the left should be out.

With these 2 items in place and on hookup you should be charging the leisure battery.

Hope this helps

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've tidied up the graphic that I use to illustrate voltage versus charge state


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Claire

As Rob said, your Strikeback is connected to the vehicle battery.

Was the lesiure battery fully charged when you left it three weeks ago? If you had been away without hook up and only had a realtively short drive home, the on board standard charging system just wouldn't cope so you may have left a "partially" charged battery three weeks ago, or, could you have left anything on? (Blame your Mum!)

Lets us know how you get on


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, have spoken to the dealer, Continental Motorhomes, today who said they are more than happy to replace the leisure battery if we think there is a problem with it. 

We thankfully always use EHU's when we are onsite, the battery should have been fully charged up on our return from Eddies, via Warminster and Brecon, so the dealer thinks something might be draining it. The only thought we have had so far is that it's possible the stereo was left on perhaps in mute mode as when we plugged the electric in yesterday the stereo started blaring out music. To be sure we've now made sure it is def turned of and taken front panel off.

We've also checked that all the switches are off and the panel is off. 

It has now been arranged that we will go away as planned next week (as the leisure battery is showing as charged now) as we don't need to use the battery as far as we are aware. When we return we won't hook up to the electric then check the battery each day to see if it goes down. If so it will go back to the dealer and they will replace the battery for us and see if they can establish what if anything is draining it.

Thanks to everyone for their replies.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds like a good dealer and sound advice, enjoy Bala, hopefully the weather will be like it's been the last few days.

Have a good, safe trip.


----------

